# Eureka!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I struck gold, and I'm so happy. I put an ad on craigslist asking for either cleaned out freezer meat or someone who raises meat for a reasonable price. Well after posting it for about a week or so, I finally got a really good bite! This rancher guy not too far from my house (in Reno, go figure) was cleaning out his freezer and had a ton of venison, lamb, pork, beef, and pheasant that he wasn't going to eat! I just got at least 50+ lbs of dog food for free! I'm so happy! And it's almost all red meat so my dogs can finally take a break from constant chicken for a while! :biggrin:

Score!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm gonna copy your idea! heh. What section did you post it under?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The farm/garden/livestock section.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats absolutely fantastic. Congratulations. If people use their heads, it is much cheaper to feed a good prey model raw diet than mid to high end kibble. Be sure to work that red meat into their diet gradually. It will make it last longer too. :smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I struck gold, and I'm so happy. I put an ad on craigslist asking for either cleaned out freezer meat or someone who raises meat for a reasonable price. Well after posting it for about a week or so, I finally got a really good bite! This rancher guy not too far from my house (in Reno, go figure) was cleaning out his freezer and had a ton of venison, lamb, pork, beef, and pheasant that he wasn't going to eat! I just got at least 50+ lbs of dog food for free! I'm so happy! And it's almost all red meat so my dogs can finally take a break from constant chicken for a while! :biggrin:
> 
> Score!


I did the same thing and got 2 responses withing the first 3 days! I am going to pick some stuff up this week! I am pretty excited too. But I posted mine on the wanted section. I will try the farm/garded section also!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow RM! Congrats. That's a great way to do it.:smile:


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

That was a great idea.
We've used CL before to get dog crates, outdoor kennel fencing, garage cabinets, even a nice fridge. I'm always checking it out for crates/kennels in our area, can get stuff cheap sometimes-but avoid scams or stuff that just doesn't sound right.:smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> If people use their heads, it is much cheaper to feed a good prey model raw diet than mid to high end kibble.



So all of us kibble feeders are not using our heads. How shocking.  The majority of posters here are kibble feeders, though. I have nothing against feeding raw, I say, "live and let live; to each its own." But don't insult us just because we don't feed our dogs the way you do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> I struck gold, and I'm so happy.
> 
> Score!



Yay! Certainly something worth opening a good bottle of fine wine for. I raise my glass to toast your accomplishment!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> So all of us kibble feeders are not using our heads. How shocking.  The majority of posters here are kibble feeders, though. I have nothing against feeding raw, I say, "live and let live; to each its own." But don't insult us just because we don't feed our dogs the way you do.


I think what RFD was saying is that some raw feeders don't think very hard about how to get their food and don't look for deals or ask for stuff like I did, so they end up spending way more money than they need to. So if you do it right, then you can spend much less than feeding mid to high end kibble, at which point the excuse not to switch to raw because of the cost is no longer valid.

Anyway, thanks for the congratulations, I couldn't stop smiling all afternoon!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> So all of us kibble feeders are not using our heads. How shocking.  The majority of posters here are kibble feeders, though. I have nothing against feeding raw, I say, "live and let live; to each its own." But don't insult us just because we don't feed our dogs the way you do.


Thank you... I'm w/you on this one.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I think what RFD was saying is that some raw feeders don't think very hard about how to get their food and don't look for deals or ask for stuff like I did, so they end up spending way more money than they need to. So if you do it right, then you can spend much less than feeding mid to high end kibble, at which point the excuse not to switch to raw because of the cost is no longer valid.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the congratulations, I couldn't stop smiling all afternoon!


RM: Not sure that's a true statement. I bet there are raw feeders just like that as well. :biggrin: And, there's some of us on both sides who just don't care what the expense is as long as, IMO, our dog is healthy and we are doing what we feel is best. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Absolutely, I work really hard for my money, and if I want to spend it buying the best
organic raw food available to them, then I guess thats my right. I feel too many people have looked down on me here because I can afford to buy that extra freezer, or buy things by the case for my dogs, of course thats my opinion on how you have made me feel here.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> So all of us kibble feeders are not using our heads. How shocking.


I wasn't clear enough in that statement. I see posts quite often from people who say that would like to feed their dogs a raw diet but can't afford it. I was just pointing out that it can be cheaper to feed raw than to feed a decent kibble.

*ETA:* I don't think kibble feeders should visit the raw feeding forum and expect to see posts from people saying how good kibble is for dogs and what a wise choice it is to feed kibble. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Absolutely, I work really hard for my money, and if I want to spend it buying the best
> organic raw food available to them, then I guess thats my right. I feel too many people have looked down on me here because I can afford to buy that extra freezer, or buy things by the case for my dogs, of course thats my opinion on how you have made me feel here.


Oh heck no, if you have the money, then go for it! If I could afford an extra freezer I'd have bought my dogs an entire organically, locally raised cow by now! Ok actually if I could afford it I'd have started my own little farm and raised the meat myself :smile:

But as I don't have the money and am in college, being cheap and getting second hand meat or WalMart meat are my best options right now. I'm just saying there are cheaper ways of doing it if you are looking/needing to save money, and I still feel like I'm feeding the best thing I can afford to feed them. And I'm still spending less than my kibble-feeding roommate is, especially now with this oh so generous donation. 

I'm happy, you all can go on fighting about it if you want.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I wasn't clear enough in that statement. I see posts quite often from people who say that would like to feed their dogs a raw diet but can't afford it. I was just pointing out that it can be cheaper to feed raw than to feed a decent kibble.


See? I was right. 



RawFedDogs said:


> *ETA:* I don't think kibble feeders should visit the raw feeding forum and expect to see posts from people saying how good kibble is for dogs and what a wise choice it is to feed kibble. :smile:


Yes, but we need not insult them either. Which you didn't in that case, it was just a simple misunderstanding. 

But it's true, when I go to the kibble section to post my opinions, I try to stick to kibble unless it looks like kibble really isn't going to work for that dog (like kidney failure dogs) or they're asking for alternatives. So coming to the raw section, misunderstanding something I tried to clear up, telling me I was wrong and getting defensive about it just doesn't seem very sporting to me IMO.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a kibble feeder but I come to the raw section to get more information and I agree with Rann that no matter what, we should not insult each other or look down on those that don't have the same beliefs. I've always been interested in raw, but either way...its a bit pricey in southern california. If theres anyone from so cal that feeds raw, please let me know how you do it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't live in California but there is a large co-op of raw feeders in the southern Californial area that gets their meats pretty cheap. I think they also get a good variety of exotic meats as well. I can't remember the name of the group off the top of my head. I'm sure someone else knows of them.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> *ETA:* I don't think kibble feeders should visit the raw feeding forum and expect to see posts from people saying how good kibble is for dogs and what a wise choice it is to feed kibble. :smile:


I visit the raw feeding posts often and I feed kibble and I don't advocate kibble as the best choice. I find the raw postings very educational and who knows, one day I may feed raw. I think the best food we can give our dogs is what we can give our dogs. And, I don't favor one over the other. It is all a personal opinion. And, I value all opinions on the matter. That's why these forums are great -- for differing opinions.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Another ad posted to craigslist and I got an even bigger haul this time! Oh man, this guy cleaned out his freezer gave me about 100+ lbs of beef and elk! 

My extra freezer is now almost completely full (as opposed to nearly completely empty like it was) and my dogs are already excited!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

But your not in Reno anymore right?


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Another ad posted to craigslist and I got an even bigger haul this time! Oh man, this guy cleaned out his freezer gave me about 100+ lbs of beef and elk!
> 
> My extra freezer is now almost completely full (as opposed to nearly completely empty like it was) and my dogs are already excited!


Good for you! I may post an add like this in my local flyer! How would you suggest I word it? Any suggestions? :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Correct, whiteleo, I moved to Salt Lake City. 

BGBY, I just ask people if they're cleaning out their freezer and if so, can I have any old meat they were gonna throw away anyway. Then I specify that I'll take *anything*, even if it's freezer burned. You'll usually get one or two people who are very happy to find something to do with their old meat aside from throwing it away, and you're very happy to have free meat for your dogs. It's a win-win situation for everyone.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

OH MY, I am jealous! I am going to have to try that!


----------



## tom e (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm.. Forgive my newness to raw food, but is it ok to feed freezer burned meat to the dogs? I know it won't be dangerous, but is the nutrition still there? I even throw out mice (I keep snakes as well) that have gotten freezer burned noses.
Congrats on the score nonetheless!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Freezer burn is usually just on the surface. I don't know what it does to nutrition but I still feed it. I get lots of meat free that has freezer burn on it. Free is free. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

tom e said:


> Hmm.. Forgive my newness to raw food, but is it ok to feed freezer burned meat to the dogs? I know it won't be dangerous, but is the nutrition still there? I even throw out mice (I keep snakes as well) that have gotten freezer burned noses.
> Congrats on the score nonetheless!


Freezer burned meat is just fine for dogs. The reason why people don't want it is because it doesn't taste all that great to us....but to a dog? Perfect. Nutritional value is still pretty much the same. The "burned" part has lost its nutritional value, but everything below that is perfectly fine!

Give it a try. I just scored antelope, buffalo and deer :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Freezer burned meat is just fine for dogs. The reason why people don't want it is because it doesn't taste all that great to us....but to a dog? Perfect. Nutritional value is still pretty much the same. The "burned" part has lost its nutritional value, but everything below that is perfectly fine!
> 
> Give it a try. I just scored antelope, buffalo and deer :biggrin:


AND Buffalo?? Where are you and I am coming to pick that stuff up!! :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Give it a try. I just scored antelope, buffalo and deer :biggrin:


We got buffalo too?? :biggrin:


----------

